# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Κόκκινο Καναρίνι Αρσενικό ή Θηλυκό?

## Gardelius

*​*Παίδες, εδω και κάνα 3 μηνο που εχω το καναρινι μου...ακόμα αμφιβάλλω για το φύλο του!!! Την βοηθεια σας παρακαλώ,..!!!  ::

----------


## geog87

αρσενικο!!!αλλαξε τροφη...αυξησε το ρουψεν και απο αυριο κιολας θα ξεκινησει να κελαηδαει!!!!!!

----------


## babis100nx

πόσο χρονών ή μηνων ειναι?για θυλικο μου κανει αλλα με προβλημματιζει λίγο!!δεν πέρνω όρκο!

----------


## οδυσσέας

ριξε μια ματια στο ποστ #16 http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...Skipper!/page2

----------


## lefteris13

..ποσο ωραια το κρατας το πουλι, exper σε χει κανει jk!..μαλλον θυληκο..βοηθαει καλυτερα εμας αλλα κ σενα να το βλεπεις-τραβας φωτο απ τα πλαγια να δεις προς τα που παει το πουλακι του

//το ποστ 16 εκει οδυσσεα του Ηλια ειναι..να συμβουλευει τους αλλους πως να ξεχωρισουν ξερει..να ξεχωρισει στα πουλια του  παλευει 3 μηνες :Evilgrin0030: ..οπως στις φωτος εκει τραβα το κ εσυ..

----------


## jk21

η φωτο δεν ειναι υπο καταλληλη γωνια ληψης ,αλλα αν κρινω απο την << οπη >> που δειχνει διακριτη ,Θηλυκο

----------


## Gardelius

> ριξε μια ματια στο ποστ #16 http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...Skipper!/page2



Φιλε, φαίνεται ευκολο απο την φωτό ..αλλα ειναι μηνών ακομα οποτε δεν ειναι τόσο <έντονο> ακομα!!!




> ..ποσο ωραια το κρατας το πουλι, exper σε χει κανει jk!..μαλλον θυληκο..βοηθαει καλυτερα εμας αλλα κ σενα να το βλεπεις-τραβας φωτο απ τα πλαγια να δεις προς τα που παει το πουλακι του
> 
> //το ποστ 16 εκει οδυσσεα του Ηλια ειναι..να συμβουλευει τους αλλους πως να ξεχωρισουν ξερει..να ξεχωρισει στα πουλια του  παλευει 3 μηνες..οπως στις φωτος εκει τραβα το κ εσυ..



Φιλε, ο Δημήτρης δεν μ εχει μάθει...αλλα το παλιο χομπυ μου!!!!  ::  Το θεμα είναι μήπως απ αυτες τις φωτό, δεν εχω κάποια αλλη μπορουμε να πούμε κατι.... :Confused0013:

----------


## Gardelius

> η φωτο δεν ειναι υπο καταλληλη γωνια ληψης ,αλλα αν κρινω απο την << οπη >> που δειχνει διακριτη ,Θηλυκο



ΔΕΝ υπάρχει <<Οπη>> σε Αρσενικό δηλαδή???  ::

----------


## lefteris13

> ΔΕΝ υπάρχει <<Οπη>> σε Αρσενικό δηλαδή???


εννοειται πως υπαρχει..αλλα ειναι πιο διακριτη στα θηλυκα, πιο εμφανης, μεγαλυτερο ανοιγμα, πιο πλατιασμενη, πες το οπως θες..κ εγω για αυτο τεινω πιο πολυ για κοριτσι

//κατα λαθος για μια διορθωση εβαλα αλλο μυνημα κ δε βλεπω να υπαρχει διαγραφη..mr jk σβησε το αποπανω!

----------


## Gardelius

> εννοειται πως υπαρχει..αλλα ειναι πιο διακριτη στα θηλυκα, πιο εμφανης, μεγαλυτερο ανοιγμα, πιο πλατιασμενη, πες το οπως θες..κ εγω για αυτο τεινω πιο πολυ για κοριτσι
> 
> //κατα λαθος για μια διορθωση εβαλα αλλο μυνημα κ δε βλεπω να υπαρχει διαγραφη..mr jk σβησε το αποπανω!


Το δικο σου τιμπραντο ειναι <καπως> έτσι??  ::

----------


## lefteris13

> Το δικο σου τιμπραντο ειναι <καπως> έτσι??


το αγορι που τραγουδαει κ φαινεται κ απο κατω οκ...το αλλο που δεν λεει, απο κατω μπερδευει, δεν το χω δει κ τελευταια, μου χε ενα θεμα κ στο ποδι-ειναι σε φαση αναρρωσης-ας πουμε κοριτσι, κυριως στο τραγουδι εχω βασιστει κ εγω, τα χαρακτηριστικα που λεμε οταν ειναι πυρωμενα κανουν μπαμ,τωρα μας μπερδευουν..θεωρητικα αν το πουλι δεν εχει πει τιποτα τοσων μηνων ειναι κοριτσι-γιατι αρσενικο, υγιες και να μην λεει κατι οντας τοσων μηνων ειναι δυσκολο-αχρηστο πουλι!

----------


## Gardelius

Απο τραγούδι ....οχι και πολλα πράγματα!!!!!! Οποτε,...

----------


## lefteris13

> Απο τραγούδι ....οχι και πολλα πράγματα!!!!!! Οποτε,...


εξαρταται τι εννοεις οχι πολλα πραγματα..αλλα λογικα θηλυκο κατα 90% κ απ αυτο το κριτηριο..ειδες κ ο αλλος στην τελευταια εκθεση που μας ειπε, το καλοκαιρι οταν τα μικρα ειναι 3-4 μηνων καθεται, τα βλεπει κ οποιο λεει αρσενικο..τωρα ειμαστε δεκεμβρη καταχειμωνο πολυ αργα, οσα δεν εχουν πει, ειναι εκτος συγκλονιστικου απροοπτου θηλυκα..αν μπορεσεις να δωσεις αυριο κ καμια φωτο απο την ληψη που παμε για αλλη μια τελευταια γνωμη οκ..αλλιως θηλυκο κ τελος!

----------


## 11panos04

ΠΙΑΣ ΤΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΕΓΝΟ Κ ΚΡΑΤΑ ΤΟ ΟΠΩς ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΑς,Τ ΑΝΑΣΚΕΛΑ,Κ ΒΓΑΛ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΑΦΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ,ΧΩΡς ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΒΡΕΓΜΕΝΗ Κ ΧΩΡΙς ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΥΣΑς,ΟΠΩς ΚΑΘΟΝΤΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΤΤ ΑΠΟΥΠΟΥΛΑ.

Φιλικα

----------


## babis100nx

_το καλοκαιρι οταν τα μικρα ειναι 3-4 μηνων καθεται, τα βλεπει κ οποιο λεει αρσενικο..τωρα ειμαστε δεκεμβρη καταχειμωνο πολυ αργα, οσα δεν εχουν πει, ειναι εκτος συγκλονιστικου απροοπτου θηλυκα              _ _συμφωνώ απόλυτα με αυτο το ίδιο κάνω και γω._

----------


## gianniskilkis

Παρότι δεν είναι ξεκάθαρες για θηλυκό μοιάζει .Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση μην του βάλεις ρούψεν εάν είναι να πει θα πει ...

----------


## Gardelius

> Παρότι δεν είναι ξεκάθαρες για θηλυκό μοιάζει .Πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση μην του βάλεις ρούψεν εάν είναι να πει θα πει ...


Καλημερα!!! Φιλε Ιωαννη σ ευχαριστω για την απαντηση!!!! Σιγουρα, ποτε δεν μου <αρεσε> γενικοτερα ο συγκεκριμενος σπορος!!!! Ποσο μαλλον, να το ταισω στα πουλια μου!!!! Ο πολυ καλος φιλος Γιωργος (geo87) ....αστειευεται!!!!  ::  Ειναι απ το πολυ....ΡΟΥΜΠΣΕΝ που ειχα αναφερει αν θυμασαι για την συναντηση!!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα!!!! Έμπειρο ματι σημερα τ απόγευμα ...αποφάνθηκε ..... ¨αρσενικο δεν είναι ¨.....διατηρω μικρή επιφύλαξη !!!! Μ αυτο το δεδομένο μπορώ να προγραματησω καλύτερα την αναπαραγωγικη περίοδο!!!!  :Anim 63:

----------


## fysaei

ρε παιδιά τί έγινε, τελικά όλη η φύση συνωμότησε υπέρ των θηλυκών ; :: 

υπάρχει και μία επιστημονική διατριβή που λέει ότι τα όντα τείνουν προς το θηλυκό(δεν ξέρω αν είναι έγκυρη βέβαια..)

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ...//το ποστ 16 εκει οδυσσεα του Ηλια ειναι..να συμβουλευει τους αλλους πως να ξεχωρισουν ξερει..να ξεχωρισει στα πουλια του παλευει 3 μηνες..οπως στις φωτος εκει τραβα το κ εσυ..


το ξερω οτι το ποστ ειναι του Ηλια γι'αυτο το εβαλα. :bye:

----------


## panos70

Εαν ηταν αρσενικο επρεπε ειδη να  κελαηδαει, τα δικα μου μεσα στην παγωνια κατω απο το μηδεν και ειναι ασταματητα

----------


## Gardelius

> Εαν ηταν αρσενικο επρεπε ειδη να  κελαηδαει, τα δικα μου μεσα στην παγωνια κατω απο το μηδεν και ειναι ασταματητα



Φιλε, αυτο λεω και εγώ!!!! Ειναι καπου 6 μηνών και κατι αλλα κανονικα θα έπρεπε να εχει ξεκινήσει να κελαηδάει!!!!!  :Icon Biggrin:

----------


## aeras

Να την χαίρεσαι την κοπέλα σου

----------


## Gardelius

*Παιδες, επανερχομαι στο θεμα μου για να ρωτησω το εξης,...Μπορει να ειναι και 7 μηνων θηλυκο (για την καναρα μου λεω,,..) και να μην ειναι <<ετοιμη>> για την φετινη χρονια για αναπαραγωγη??
*

----------


## jk21

αν ειναι 7 μηνων μπορει να ειναι γονιμη ,αλλα εχει κινδυνο δυστοκιας λογω ανατομιας του γεννητικου συστηματος .σαν να λεμε μια  14 χρονη να γινει μανα

----------


## Gardelius

*Ειναι αληθεια οτι οταν ειναι <πυρωμενες>  στη περιοχη των γεν. οργ. υπαρχουν λιγοτερα πουπουλα??
*

----------


## xarhs

οταν ειναι πυρωμενες  η κοιλια και η αμαρα ειναι καθαρη....... χωρις πουπουλα.......!!!

----------


## Gardelius

> οταν ειναι πυρωμενες  η κοιλια και η αμαρα ειναι καθαρη....... χωρις πουπουλα.......!!!


*
Χαρη παντως ακομα..δεν βλεπω κατι τετοιο...και δεν ειμαι και πολυ αισιοδοξος για το αν θα στρωσει και φωλια!!!*  ::

----------


## xarhs

ηλια πρεπει οταν την φυσσας να βλεπεις να ειναι καθαρη χωρις πουπουλα ενδιαμεσα. αμα ειναι και λιγο διογκωμενη η αμαρα τοτε ειναι φουλ πυρωμενη

----------


## Gardelius

> ηλια πρεπει οταν την φυσσας να βλεπεις να ειναι καθαρη χωρις πουπουλα ενδιαμεσα. αμα ειναι και λιγο διογκωμενη η αμαρα τοτε ειναι φουλ πυρωμενη


*Ναι,..σωστο αυτο αλλα εγω λεω για το αν ειναι ετοιμη απο πλευρας ηλικιας!!! *  ::

----------


## xarhs

απο πλευρας ηλικιας καλυτερα να ειναι πανω απο 8 μηνων ηλια............  τωρα ποσο ειναι 5 μηνων?

----------


## Gardelius

> απο πλευρας ηλικιας καλυτερα να ειναι πανω απο 8 μηνων ηλια............  τωρα ποσο ειναι 5 μηνων?


*Δεν ξερω ακριβως...πρεπει να ειναι λιγο παραπανω...δεν ειχε δαχτυλιδι!!*

----------


## Gardelius

_Σημερινές φωτό από το "καναρίνι αίνιγμα" ......

Πιστεύω να ειναι φανερό, το φύλο του. (επιτέλους) !!_  :Happy:

----------


## lefteris13

αν κι οι φωτο δεν ειναι εντελως καθαρες, κατα πασα πιθανοτητα αν οχι σιγουρα θηλυκο

----------


## teo24

> αν κι οι φωτο δεν ειναι εντελως καθαρες, κατα πασα πιθανοτητα αν οχι σιγουρα θηλυκο


Θα συμφωνησω με τον Λευτερακη...αν κι εγω παιδευτηκα φετος με τα δικα μου.

----------


## Gardelius

> Θα συμφωνησω με τον Λευτερακη...αν κι εγω παιδευτηκα φετος με τα δικα μου.


_
Θοδωρή δεν ειναι φετινό. 

Γεννημένο μάλλον (δεν εχει δαχτυλίδι) το Μάρτη 12'_

----------


## xXx

σαν θηλυκό δείχνει το πουλί

----------


## jk21

τωρα ;

----------


## xXx

αρσενίκαρος

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλημέρα , στις πρώτες φωτό δεν ξεκαθαρίζεις εύκολα , μάλιστα στις δύο πρώτες του ποστ #1 δεν  φαίνεται καλά και στην τρίτη γέρνει προς αρσενικό μαζεύει και την ουρά του λίγο .Το πουλί όμως στην τελευταία φωτό φαίνεται καθαρά αρσενικό...

----------


## Gardelius

_Σας ευχαριστώ όλους!! για τις απαντήσεις !!! 

Η αλήθεια ειναι ότι αν ειναι αρσενικό δεν "δικαιολογείται" αυτή η "αφωνία"...._

----------


## gianniskilkis

Ηλία αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που πολλοί δεν ασχολούνται με αυτά τα πουλιά ,όμορφα ... Ναι , ήρεμα... Ναι , φωνή ... .... . Πολλοί θα σου πουν ότι εγώ είχα ένα κλπ ,κλπ, κλπ. Τώρα εάν έχεις δέκα π.χ πουλιά και ακούς και δυο τρεις φωνές ,εντάξει ... και ο άλλος πήδηξε από τον τέταρτο και σώθηκε δεν θα το πούμε  όμως μπάντζι τζάμπινγκ ... Τώρα  σοβαρά , εάν θέλεις να ακούς φωνές ψάξε αλλού ...

----------


## Gardelius

> Ηλία αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που πολλοί δεν ασχολούνται με αυτά τα πουλιά ,όμορφα ... Ναι , ήρεμα... Ναι , φωνή ... .... . Πολλοί θα σου πουν ότι εγώ είχα ένα κλπ ,κλπ, κλπ. Τώρα εάν έχεις δέκα π.χ πουλιά και ακούς και δυο τρεις φωνές ,εντάξει ... και ο άλλος πήδηξε από τον τέταρτο και σώθηκε δεν θα το πούμε  όμως μπάντζι τζάμπινγκ ... Τώρα  σοβαρά ,* εάν θέλεις να ακούς φωνές ψάξε αλλού ..*.


_
Δεν με κατάλαβες, πως το εννόησα ...

το πουλάκι έχει κάποιο (μάλλον) "πρόβλημα" και δεν κελαηδάει καθόλου! 

Δεν εχει να κάνει με φωνητική "ποικιλία" ...._

----------


## mitsman

κοπελαρα!

----------


## orion

> _Σημερινές φωτό από το "καναρίνι αίνιγμα" ......
> 
> Πιστεύω να ειναι φανερό, το φύλο του. (επιτέλους) !!_


εμένα εδώ μου φαίνεται τσούπα πατριώτ....

----------


## panos70

κι εγω σαν θηλυκο το βλεπω........απο 40 κοκκινα και μωσαικα ακουγα μονο 3-4 καθε φορα ,και τωρα απο τα 22 ακουω σχεδον ολα τα αρσενικα,σωστο τρελοκομειο ,δεν συγκρινεται σε τιποτα το κελαηδισμα των κοκκινων με τα τιμπραντο... Ηλια :Confused0007:

----------


## Gardelius

> εμένα εδώ μου φαίνεται τσούπα πατριώτ....



_Εδώ...;;;
_



> τωρα ;

----------


## ARMANDO

> κι εγω σαν θηλυκο το βλεπω........απο 40 κοκκινα και μωσαικα ακουγα μονο 3-4 καθε φορα ,και τωρα απο τα 22 ακουω σχεδον ολα τα αρσενικα,σωστο τρελοκομειο ,δεν συγκρινεται σε τιποτα το κελαηδισμα των κοκκινων με τα τιμπραντο... Ηλια


Πανο όλα τα αρσενικά κελαηδανε (δεν εννοω σαν τα τιμπραντο) αλλα ως αρσενικα καναρινια και αυτο ισχύει για ολα τα είδη κοινά, χρώματος κλπ...  το κελαηδημα ειναι το οπλο και το μεσον για το καλεσμα του θυληκου. Τωρα αν δε κελαηδα καποιο αρσενικο, τοτε οφείλεται  ίσως σε παθολογικούς λογους... μου φένεται πραγματικά περίεργο στα 40 αρσενικα να κελαηδουσαν μονο 3-4. Μπορει και να κανω λάθος... Ένα έχω και κελαηδά σα τρελό... αλλα οταν πηγα στο εκτροφειο του φίλου μου όλα τα αρσενικα κελαηδούσαν και πραγματικά γινοταν χαμος...

----------


## orion

> _Εδώ...;;;
> _


εδώ έχει τα "κόκκινα τα χάλια του"... τι να σου πω

----------


## panos70

τι μια φαινεται σαν σιγουρη θηλυκια και μετα λες και μας αλλαζεις πουλι στην αλλη φωτο και φαινεται σαν αρσενικαρος , μας μπερδεψες

----------


## Gardelius

> τι μια φαινεται σαν σιγουρη θηλυκια και μετα λες και μας αλλαζεις πουλι στην αλλη φωτο και φαινεται σαν αρσενικαρος , μας μπερδεψες


_Είναι πιο παλιά φωτο Πανο!

Δεν ήταν καλα περσυ τέτοιο καιρο... απο κοκκίδια !! 

Ίσως να εχει κάποια σχέση με την γενικότερη συμπεριφορά του.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους !!!
_

----------

